
Russian Ark - mpiedrav
http://sensesofcinema.com/2008/cteq/russian-ark/
======
mpiedrav
«The film’s sheer scale and ambition elicited gasps of awe upon its release in
2002. Four years in development, it was the first feature to be shot in one
continuous, HD Steadicam shot covering more than one and a half kilometres.
Utilising more than 850 professional actors, 1000 extras and spanning three
centuries of Russian history, the film is set in a museum which holds several
million artworks. Russian Ark was, as Sokurov has stated, an attempt to make a
film “in one breath”.»

